# Gallahad and the bully



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

A thread by another member made me think of this. Some old neighbors of mine had 2 cats, Morrison and Celeste, then they intro'd a third, Galahad. For the first 6 weeks, Morrison, a grizzled old orange boy, showed the newcomer no mercy. He was always stalking the white kitten who only wanted to be friends! One day, Morrison came around and started beating him up. Gallahad clawed him right across the nose! Morrison yeowled, more with surprise than anything else. He went off and licked his wounds, then hours later came back to play with Gallahad, and Celeste. It turned out, he COULD play nice!


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

I guess sometimes they just need to work things out.


----------

